# fresh fruits



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

Well i looked up what fruits can i give to mice and vegies. So i put a pealed plum, pealed apple, seedless grapes, celery, string beans, pealed pear, and string cheese. I chopped every thing into small cubes and i rinsed it and then i put it all in a zipplock bag and shook every up and then i added some baby forumula. Do you think that this is a good mix. And i know this is a mouse forum but does this sound good for a pregnant dwarf hamster too. They too can have all this good stuff lol. I decided to add the baby forumula for extra nutrients. 
So tell me what you think ????


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

Sounds good, but im not sure about the formula?


----------

